# [Sloved]Wyświetlanie prostokątów w gnome-terminal.

## Wiejkucik

Otóż mam taki problem.Czasami zamiast normalnych liter w gnome-terminal pojawiają mi się białe prostokąty.Czasami jest to jedna litera a czasami jedno zdanie.Problem pojawił się chyba gdy zaktualizowałem program do wersji 2.24 (na około 20% wtedy).Może ktoś wie o co chodzi i może mi pomóc? zamieszczam screena.

http://www.wstaw.org/images/free/2009/10/08/75aa9c1f05ffa3fd3d86cc99d7b9c9.pngLast edited by Wiejkucik on Tue Oct 13, 2009 4:20 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Pryka

albo ja jestem ślepy, albo na tym zdjęciu nic niema tzn. wygląda normalnie.

Chodzi o te trzy kwadraciki na końcu? To nie kursor?

----------

## Wiejkucik

Tak,dokładnie.Ciężko mi to było dokładnie uchwycić,gdyż bo 2 krotnym kliknięciu na tekst (zaznaczeniu),bądź pojawieniu się nowej linji,prostokąty zamieniają się w normalne litery.A pojawiają się znienacka i chyba tylko gdy to ja wpisuje do terminala.Sprawdzałem jeszcze na programie terminal(xfce) i też mam to samo.

----------

## mistix

Sprawdź sobie czy przypadkiem z Twoim PROMPT'em wszystko jest jak trzeba. Ja kiedyś miałem podobną perełkę i to właśnie była wina złej składni w PROMPT

----------

## Wiejkucik

Nie wiem czy to możę jakoś pomóc ale moja zmienna PS1 to:

```

wiejkucik@gentoo ~ $ echo $PS1 

\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\] \w \$\[\033[00m\]

```

A instalacja nowszej wersji terminala też nie pomaga.Wydaje mi się jednak,że niedawno aktualizowałem bash-a do nowej wersji,więc może to coś z tym PROMPT-em rzeczywiście.Tylko jak mogę sprawdzić poprawność tych danych i gdzie szukać plików?

----------

## c0oba

To raczej nie to. Mam to samo, i od dawna jestem na gnome-terminal-2.26 (prawie na pewno problem pojawił się później niż aktualizacja do .26). Używam zsh, więc bash też raczej nie jest winny. Tak samo prompt mam ten sam od wielu lat.

Obawiam się że problem jest gdzieś głębiej i totalnie nie wiem gdzie go szukać.

Szczęśliwie ostatnio pojawia się rzadko. Był okres że z gnome-terminala nie dało się korzystać, bo kwadraty pojawiały się też w vimie czy irssi.

----------

## Wiejkucik

Tak,będziemy mieli te same problemy.Dziękuje,że napisałeś,teraz nie będę próbował szukać dziury w całym.

----------

## c0oba

Bug postanowił się ujawnić. Oto efekt: link

----------

## Wiejkucik

Nie no to musi się dać naprawić,tak się pracować na komputerze nie da!.

Czy ktoś może widział gdzieś jakiegoś buga w internecie na ten temat?

----------

## wirus

 *Wiejkucik wrote:*   

> Nie no to musi się dać naprawić,tak się pracować na komputerze nie da!.
> 
> Czy ktoś może widział gdzieś jakiegoś buga w internecie na ten temat?

 

A zrobiłeś coś, że by Ci pomóc? 

1) Wytłumacz mi o co Ci chodzi w tym zdaniu (to w nawiasie):

 *Quote:*   

> "Problem pojawił się chyba gdy zaktualizowałem program do wersji 2.24 (na około 20% wtedy)"

 

2) *Quote:*   

>  "Wydaje mi się jednak,że niedawno aktualizowałem bash-a do nowej wersji"

 

To aktualizowałeś czy nie. Wiesz w ogóle co robisz? 

3) *Quote:*   

>  "Nie no to musi się dać naprawić,tak się pracować na komputerze nie da!."

 

żalisz się?

Pokaż emerge --info

----------

## Wiejkucik

Zrobiłem Ci coś w życiu,że się czepiasz? Chcesz jakiegoś pliku to po prostu powiedz a nie.Nie mam ochoty teraz wszczynać niepotrzebnej dyskusji.

Mój emerge --info 

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3200+-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 07 Oct 2009 13:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.3, 3.1.1-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/abby"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog mdnsresponder-compat mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl symlink sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

EDYCJA

Problem wydaje się być rozwiązany po przeemergowaniu gnome,za pomocą komendy:

```

emerge -e gnome

```

Z moich doświadczeń wynikło,że pojawiał on się najczęściej przy przełączaniu pomiędzy terminalem a inną aplikacją.I szybkim naciśnięciem danego klawisza.Z tego co obserwuje na razie ,niby wszystko jest w porządku.

Dziękuje wszystkim,którzy wypowiedzieli się w tym temacie,i nie chodziło im tylko o to,żeby mnie wkurzyć.  :Wink: 

EDYCJA

Problem jednak nadal istnieje ;(

EDYCJA

Znalazłem rozwiązanie.Problem leży w compiz-ie.Dokładne wyjaśnienie tu:

```

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141221

```

----------

## wirus

 *Wiejkucik wrote:*   

> Zrobiłem Ci coś w życiu,że się czepiasz? Chcesz jakiegoś pliku to po prostu powiedz a nie.Nie mam ochoty teraz wszczynać niepotrzebnej dyskusji.

 

Przeczytaj 4 punkt regulaminu.

Miałem kiedyś dokładnie ten sam problem. Moja karta Nvidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400. Krzaczyło mi w terminalu gdy miałem

sterowniki bodajże x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.09. Po zaktualizowaniu ich problem nigdy się nie powtórzył.

Teraz używam x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.13.

----------

